# mackay fishing 8/12



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am heading out on the 8th for a fish....don't know where yet.....got a bit of a hardon for the pioneer river....

any of the mackay akffers interested?????


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

i can do next sunday


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

planning to do sat and sun.....busy late sat arvo to lunch sun but all the rest is fishin time......and will fish both sessions sat Am and sun PM

as for where?? there are so many choices, but i think the pioneer could be good bet if we fish with the tide...or there has been a fair bit of action around eimeo beach and shoal point plus the fresh water options.....


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah sunday pm pioneer or something


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

looks like 7.00 am pioneer river mouth is the go for saturday and sunday pm will try further up stream


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

seeing that you guys have been doing so well at the mouth of late and the fact that i went to hospital bridge and forgan bridge and got nothing maybe all the bait is schooled up at the mouth and so are the fish


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Astro,

5.37 m high at 10:00 am on saturday. Could be interesting if you are trying to get from the boat ramp to the mouth (starting at 7:00 am). Would then have to paddling against it on the way back to the ramp as well.

The sunday pm session seems to make more sense. Could fish the 17:04 low tide at the mouth and let the incoming tide take us back to the ramp at 18:30 or some time in the evening.

What about a session off one of the beaches on saturday morning?

I'll probably only be able to make one of these sessions.

Slide


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Why don't you just launch at the mouth? There's the dirt road that goes down there from the harbour? It will be interesting paddling against a 5m+ tide.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Why don't you just launch at the mouth? There's the dirt road that goes down there from the harbour? It will be interesting paddling against a 5m+ tide.


slide: what wayned said...launch at the mouth.....

yeah 5 metre tides are real fun....you paddle guys may want to bring an anchour...i'm thinking about it....hope the weather clears up abit


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

i wanna catch trevors and queenies on the surface!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do any of us know this dirt track?

I dont


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

The dirt road goes from the Harbour behind surf club along east point to the mouth of the river. I did this a few weeks back but had to go 4WDing onto the beach to launch the yak into the river. I don't have a trolley. Alternatively it looks like you could launch pretty easy at the end of the rock wall a little bit up-stream (I think it is called the V). Who knows if you would be able to paddle back to the beacon where all the action is.

Looking like a sunday afternoon session from the boat ramp for me. Still a beginner at this and don't think I should take on tides like that.

Slide


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Slide said:


> The dirt road goes from the Harbour behind surf club along east point to the mouth of the river. I did this a few weeks back but had to go 4WDing onto the beach to launch the yak into the river. I don't have a trolley. Alternatively it looks like you could launch pretty easy at the end of the rock wall a little bit up-stream (I think it is called the V). Who knows if you would be able to paddle back to the beacon where all the action is.
> 
> Looking like a sunday afternoon session from the boat ramp for me. Still a beginner at this and don't think I should take on tides like that.
> 
> Slide


hi slide.

i generally launch at the mouth but have a trolley for my yak....

there is also action happening at eimeo beach i think this is a far better option for you guys....sorry i keep forgeting you are fairly new to this

no where near as much current and still plenty of options for queenies, mackerel and alike

i have your # and i will give a call tonight


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

looks like eimeo might be the go...

just heard from reelemin that the mackerel have been going off.....

metal slices are the go, be prepared to loose some since fish are not biting when metal traces are being used and they are shredding 40lb and eating through 80lb.....i just rigged up 100lb.....on my 3 - 6 kg flick stick hehehehehe

i also have put a swivle on the front and removed the treble and replaced with two long shank 3/0 that are facing each other this will give more length and i hope reduce the cut offs....have plenty of old sps when all the metal is gone.....

i'll be there around 7.00 am tomorrow and will try for 8.00 am sunday.....

also i have rigged the big stick with 50lb braid and 80lb leader with a big deep diver...some big fish hang around that corner and i want to hook one......


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

so will the *makayakers* be meeting at eimieo boat ramp sunday pm 
what time?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

oztrav said:


> so will the *makayakers* be meeting at eimieo boat ramp sunday pm
> what time?


it is better to launch at the beach where the surf club is and it looks better for the am i'll be there sunday at about 9.00 am with the kids but will be dropping them off at lunch and have to be back home to pack...i'll be out west for the next couple of weeks although i will be back for the following w/e, but may not have time for a fish.......what am i saying there always time for a fish.....


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

so eimieo boat ramp at nine i might give a miss or come out later when i get to bcf or big w and get some slugs


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Not much to report from this morning. Astro got a small Mack, but there wasn't much action at all. Not sure what his plans are for tomorrow, but I won't be able to make it. Two cars to clean and a lawn to mow.

Slide


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Not much to report from this morning. Astro got a small Mack, but there wasn't much action at all. Not sure what his plans are for tomorrow, but I won't be able to make it. Two cars to clean and a lawn to mow.

Slide


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

nothing to report really...just big tides....lots of motorised wankers......and no fish....bugger first time in 2 weeks.....

actually oztrav you went quite well in that current with that nemo...might be a good one for me and the boys.....till next weekend.....

might be in at sarina......but i was keen on cape hillsborough...or even st helens (a new place for me) looks like good salmon area......and after fishbrains catch i am keen to hook into some myself...


----------

